# Bird diapers... do they work???



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

It's been several years since I owned a cockatiel. I used to have mine potty trained. If I told him to "go potty" he would. It only took me about a week to potty train and it worked very well.

I would LOVE to get cockatiel again (currently I do not have any). I do recall how much it drove me CRAZY that cockatiels potty every 10 minutes it seems. They poop a lot!

I'm hesitant to get another cockatiel for this reason. However, I then found out they have something called bird diapers "flight suits". Can you guys please give your HONEST opinion on whether they work? Thumbs up or down?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wait what? You can potty train a cockatiel? o______o


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I will go ahead tell you that you will get negative responses to this. Most members of this board will tell you that attempting to potty train a cockatiel leads to behavior problems and is not recommended. If you want a cockatiel or any other bird, lots of poop is just something you will have to be willing to deal with.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

I had NO problems from potty training my cockatiel. Are you kidding me?

Please also reread my original thread. I would prefer to get responses from those who have actually used the bird diapers. THANK YOU.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Aq9eljID-0

Link to diapers for those who have never heard of them.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Juliet said:


> I had NO problems from potty training my cockatiel. Are you kidding me?
> 
> Please also reread my original thread. I would prefer to get responses from those who have actually used the bird diapers. THANK YOU.


Please watch your tone. You came here and asked for advice, and people are giving you their honest opinions, as you requested. Rudeness is uncalled for.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

I was being anything but rude THANK YOU.
-------------------------------------------

The caps words are rude and an attitude, sorry.

In regards to diapers, I also keep geese and if in the house visiting they will have a diaper harness on. It's a cool idea more for a human convenience than the birds. 

The problem with this is that if the harness is not a good fit or adjusted properly it can constrict the artery under the wing, and cause other discomfort. If the harness causes the wings to be lifted and not held tight to the body, then the renal/kidneys can get chilled and contribute to health issues, and if left long enough renal failure. in addition if a person gets negligent and does not change the padding often infections can occur in the cloaca.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I think as long as the bird is not able to touch its own poop ( like getting poop all over its bottom) a diaper will work, though you might have to do some training to get the bird to wear it and theres no guarantee it will like the suit, but you can always try if thats what you want. 

Though I will add I have never used a bird diaper.....I dont mind being pooped on here and there for a little birdy love


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Juliet said:


> I was being anything but rude THANK YOU.


If it isn't your intention to be perceived as rude or hostile, then it would be a good idea to take this as constructive criticism so that people don't misinterpret your posts. Using all capital letters is commonly interpreted as yelling, or an otherwise disrespectful tone. You could also take the time to fill out your profile information and post an introduction about yourself in that section of the forum. That way we will know more about you, and be better able to help in the way that you want.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

There has been many of discussions in the past so can do a search in the search box


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

B]_I was being anything but rude THANK YOU_[/B].
-------------------------------------------

The caps words are rude and an attitude, sorry.

In regards to diapers, I also keep geese and if in the house visiting they will have a diaper harness on. It's a cool idea more for a human convenience than the birds. 

The problem with this is that if the harness is not a good fit or adjusted properly it can constrict the artery under the wing, and cause other discomfort. If the harness causes the wings to be lifted and not held tight to the body, then the renal/kidneys can get chilled and contribute to health issues, and if left long enough renal failure. in addition if a person gets negligent and does not change the padding often infections can occur in the cloaca.


----------

